# Yoder640 or Maverick 850?



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Looking at buying a pellet grill and sort of narrowed it down to the Yoder YS640 or the Pitts and Spits Maverick 850.

Please let me know your thoughts?


----------



## CJ46 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Yoder 640*

Hay Bach,
I canâ€™t speak for the Maverick 850, but I purchased the Yoder 640 and love it! The Yoder has a slide in top shelf that gives you an extra 410 sq. inches of cooking area to get you over 1000 sq. inches. The Yoder 640 is about $300.00 less, but if you add a Fitted Cover (well made), 2-piece heat diffuser & Direct grill grates like I did, there goes your savings plus some. You donâ€™t need those accessories, but they sure are nice. I suggest going over to Norwest Appliance on Randwick Dr. & the Northwest Fwy. He sells both brands, when I purchased mine he had both pellet smokers on site. It was nice to compare both pits side by side. That really helped me make me decision. His price is the same as Yoderâ€™s website, you wonâ€™t pay shipping, but you will pay sales tax, kind of a wash. If you can cut metal and weld, the 2-piece heat diffuser was an easy modification. The thick prime steaks are amazing when seared at 600 degrees over the open diffuser then slow smoked at 225 degrees on the other side of the pit for extra smoke. The smoke flavor is not as heavy as a stick burner, but it still has a good flavor. It is so easy, fill the hopper with whatever wood pellet you like, IE - Mesquite, Pecan, Apple Hickory pellets, set the temp add meat and keep an eye on the internal temp of the meat. Norwest will deliver, set up either pit for 50 bucks, I think? The Yoder is like 350 pounds and requires some assembly. I am not affiliated with Norwest, I have bought a lot of appliances from them over the years and have always been satisfied with their service.

Hope this helpsâ€"

Cj


----------



## TX1823 (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't think you can wrong with either of these. I currently own the P&S 1250 and previously owned the Green Mountain Daniel Boone. My Father-In-Law had the Yoder 640 for about 7-8 years before he purchased a P&S 1250. He had no complaints about the Yoder, and only got rid of it because a weld broke on the lid (that could have easily been fixed). They are both heavy pits and will hold their temperature nicely. I agree with CJ46, if there is a place that has both - go look at them and get the one that suits you best. Neither of them are cheap and both should last you many years.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the 640.i use it about three times a week with no issues. Would buy again


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

*Maverick 850*

Well I did it, purchased the Pitts & Spits Maverick 850!

Let me know if there is a proper way to season the grill before using it?


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase sir. All of this talk of pellet cookers has me wanting to buy one too. I'm gonna head over to Norwest tomorrow morning and see what I can get in to.


----------

